
Dear Satya, Please fix your Microsoft Office 365 experience - kevinmireles
http://dontmakemework.com/2014/12/28/dear-satya-please-fix-your-microsoft-office-365-experience/
======
jrs235
Microsoft's online offerings have been a pain for me. I have numerous accounts
under different email addresses and it takes for ever to get logged in to more
than one at a time. Running one in chrome, another chrome incognito, another
Firefox, another ie. Their "single sign on" is a ux disaster.

Edit: Offerings include Office 365 online, and different azure accounts, and
an msdn account.

~~~
mehrdada
Chrome supports multiple profiles that don't share cookies. Try that. Very
useful for dealing with multiple accounts on a single service.

------
tn13
Well, I love Office 365. It has got very good UI interface which works
perfectly well except few minor bugs.

------
IanDrake
I started using outlook.com and related services about two years ago and loved
it. Now that I'm on Office 365, I miss the simplicity of outlook.com.

On top of that, there was no upgrade path between the two products.

------
ploxiln
"Also, as one software developer to another, I’d recommend having a Chief User
Experience Officer and make sure your user experience is adequately tested
across the entire purchase and usage lifecycle, instead of in silos."

I fear that Microsoft, like most other large tech companies, has more User
Experience designers, experts, and "officer"s than ever. They removed those
things you struggled to find in order to make it "easier".

~~~
kevinmireles
What can I say but it's a Dilbert World :)

------
philliphaydon
Are there dedicated websites for Google Docs? We use Google Docs at work and
just do everything through Google Drive web interface.

Likewise I'm a Office 365 subscriber at home, and I have Excel installed for
password protected spreadsheets, but I do everything via One Drive... I wasn't
even aware nor did I even think there was some dedicated web app for Office
365...

------
nightski
Hmm, my experience did not match this at all. Office 365 has been a joy to
use. Really, just go to office.live.com (directly linked from
office.microsoft.com if you start there) & sign in... You are prompted to
create or upload a document similar to Google docs.

~~~
kevinmireles
Good UX is about making it difficult or impossible to do the wrong thing and
easy to do the right thing. Organizations shouldn't make you have to know all
their different sites to be successful. So If I had known to go to
office.microsoft.com as opposed to thinking I could go to microsoft.com, then
that would have avoided a lot of initial frustration on my part, but I didn't
and I think I'm like a lot of people who don't necessarily know about all the
different Microsoft sites.

For Microsoft's sake, I hope I'm in the minority.

~~~
nightski
I am confused, because the big Office link from the main site goes to the same
place.

Either way it is clear that unlike say Google Docs, the online versions of the
apps are viewed as more of extensions to the desktop 365 apps instead of a
standalone product.

In addition, if you use OneDrive (like Google Drive) creating an office
document or viewing one goes straight to Office online and skips all these
steps altogether.

------
th3iedkid
>>" Chief User Experience Officer"

Do big companies often run an army of UX people to be managed with a Chief UX
title across products? Does any company already have it?

~~~
kevinmireles
The concept of Chief Customer Experience Officer is definitely growing. What
I've seen is usually a director, rarely a VP, whose role is to drive a
consistent experience across the various products, but it's a struggle as they
rarely have the authority to force the collaboration required across various
fiefdoms.

------
iancarroll
Just so you know, you click the name in the top center of the
Word/PowerPoint/Excel document to rename it.

